# Scroll Saw Video Tip



## Gill (27 May 2005)

There's a good video from _Fine Wood Working_ showing how to cut straight lines and turn tight corners with a scroll saw here.

Gill


----------



## dedee (27 May 2005)

Gill,
fascinating, thanks. Did you notice the dust blower on his saw, it looks very similar to the set up I have on mine which I have still not tried with the extractor  

Andy


----------



## Gill (27 May 2005)

Hi Andy

I certainly took note of _that _ ! On reflection, I'm not sure it would be a good idea to try it as a sucker instead of a blower - it might not work properly in either mode afterwards :?.

Incidentally, you can buy those blowers ready assembled. Unfortunately, Mike Moorlach won't ship them outside the US, but I have seen them on another 'Murrican website. If only I'd bookmarked it at the time :roll: !

Gill


----------



## DaveL (28 May 2005)

Gill,

Are you looking for the flexable pipe links? If so then look here.


----------

